# Classiest casino in Vegas?



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I might be traveling to Las Vegas in the next year or so, I was wondering offhand which is the classiest place to stay? I'm not much for spectacle, I've stayed at Caesar's (didn't like it) and The Venetian (nice rooms, but still huge and gaudy for my taste.) 

Are there any nice, small and low-key places to stay? I don't really care for gambling, I'm just flying in to Vegas on my way to Utah's national parks, but it's fun to poke around and see the sights for a day. I'd just like to stay at a smaller hotel so I don't have to walk a half a mile through casino to get to my car.


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

jbmcb said:


> I might be traveling to Las Vegas in the next year or so, I was wondering offhand which is the classiest place to stay? I'm not much for spectacle, I've stayed at Caesar's (didn't like it) and The Venetian (nice rooms, but still huge and gaudy for my taste.)
> 
> Are there any nice, small and low-key places to stay? I don't really care for gambling, I'm just flying in to Vegas on my way to Utah's national parks, but it's fun to poke around and see the sights for a day. I'd just like to stay at a smaller hotel so I don't have to walk a half a mile through casino to get to my car.


The Signature at MGM Grand is a set of three towers behind the strip that is connected to the main hotel by a covered walkway that takes about five minutes to walk. You could probably stay there without ever knowing there was a casino nearby if that's what you wished.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

The Mansion is definately it...but if you're not willing to shell out upwards of $5K a night, I'd recommend the Bellagio or the Mandalay Bay...both of those places are a little more laid back, and quite attentive to those staying in suites (I must stress...if you want the VIP treatment, you have to get a suite, it'll run you around $400-$800 a night depending on size and time of the year, but if you gamble enough, they'll usually knock the price of one or two nights off your bill...


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

This gets my vote for most oxymoronic thread title of the week. Classy?! Vegas?! Ergh, I just threw up a little in my mouth.

At its very best, the Vegas strip is a low-rent cesspool. The fakest, most pathetic scene in America. The bastard child of Trump and Walmart. The worst place on Earth.

If you're there and want to see something truly impressive, go to Hoover Dam and spend the day marveling at what man is capable of when he isn't drunk off his ass and padding through casinos in flip-flops and NASCAR t-shirts. 

Peter


----------



## satorstyle (Jan 2, 2007)

Also consider the Wynn, a little on the high end but very nice.


----------



## gusarapo (May 22, 2005)

*Classiest Hotel in LV*

the Hotel @ Mandalay Bay is very nice for the money. All the rooms are one bedroom suites. I stayed there last month for six nights, highly recommend it.

It does not have its own casino or pool however it is attached to Mandalay Bay.

https://www.mandalaybay.com/accommodations/THEhotel.aspx


----------



## victorology (Dec 7, 2006)

If you're not really into gambling, I would say the Four Seasons Las Vegas is closest to what you are looking for:

https://www.fourseasons.com/lasvegas/

Personally, I've found the Skylofts at the MGM Grand to be the best "luxury" place to stay for the money.

https://www.skyloftsmgmgrand.com

The MGM Grand is a huge jungle but the Skylofts are more of a "hotel within a hotel."


----------



## SoutherWinds (May 24, 2007)

I think its pretty well know the MGM Grand is up at the top. I've never been but I hear its beautiful.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

SoutherWinds said:


> I think its pretty well know the MGM Grand is up at the top. I've never been but I hear its beautiful.


The regular rooms at the MGM Grand are nothing special.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

gotta go for P-suites. other than that, almost every hotel is the same: bedding, shower, lamp, desk, TV.....

or save the P-suite money and order a lot of room service.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

gusarapo said:


> the Hotel @ Mandalay Bay is very nice for the money. All the rooms are one bedroom suites. I stayed there last month for six nights, highly recommend it.
> 
> It does not have its own casino or pool however it is attached to Mandalay Bay.
> 
> https://www.mandalaybay.com/accommodations/THEhotel.aspx


I'll second this recommendation!


----------



## SoutherWinds (May 24, 2007)

Bradford said:


> The regular rooms at the MGM Grand are nothing special.


I guess I really wouldn't know. I've been told by many friends who have been their more often then me. I'm more of an AC guy. The Borgata is where its at there... I'm sure of that!


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

The Continental Fop said:


> This gets my vote for most oxymoronic thread title of the week. Classy?! Vegas?! Ergh, I just threw up a little in my mouth.
> 
> At its very best, the Vegas strip is a low-rent cesspool. The fakest, most pathetic scene in America. The bastard child of Trump and Walmart. The worst place on Earth.
> 
> ...


Great post!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

The Continental Fop said:


> This gets my vote for most oxymoronic thread title of the week. Classy?! Vegas?! Ergh, I just threw up a little in my mouth.
> 
> At its very best, the Vegas strip is a low-rent cesspool. The fakest, most pathetic scene in America. The bastard child of Trump and Walmart. The worst place on Earth.
> 
> ...


Lame post...


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you, Pot.

Peter


----------



## VC2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd second the Four Seasons as it is a non gaming hotel.

Most of the hotels in LV are going to provide you the best rooms based on your spending in the casinos. You can buy your way into a better room but they are still going to promote the gaming to you as it is their biggest source of revenue. The problem with getting a room in one of these other casino hotels is that your room is still going to be mixed with the partiers. I attended a conference and paid for a suite which was next to a bachelor party.

In my opinion the prices on rooms in Los Vegas have gotten insane. Far from the day when hotel rooms where cheap or free now the prices are high and the services are limited compared with other cities for price. The butler service provided at some of the Vegas hotels is inferior to the standard service at a luxury hotel in Europe or Asia.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I think the thing is, Vegas has never made the claim that it was "classy" per the standards of wannabe noblemen or whatever...no I doubt the queen would ever go there 9and that's just fine by me)...it's a place for your average Joe (which is what most of us are...even if we like to pretend we arent) to just cut loose and enjoy a little good ol' fashioned American hedonism...if you decide on wednesday that you need a break, you can be out there Friday evening, dining on a 16 course dinner, throwing bones at the crap table next to some interesting women from Miami or wherever, getting down with a woman who's last name you'll never know, drinking overpriced champagne straight from the bottle on the same dance floor as celebrities...then wake up the next morning, recharge your batteries with a spa treatment, take in a quality art show, smoke a whole pack of ciggies in public without worrying about being relegated to some dank alley, shop your brains out at high end stores (while drinking), go out at night and do it all over again...and you're back in time for work monday morning...

That's the thing about Vegas...it isnt suppoesd to be a replacement fot trips to Europe or the tropics or wherever...it's meant as a little somehting to hold you over between those trips...and it offers all the luxury you could possibly want, you just have to be willing to pay for it...you can't be clutching your purse-strings like a miser, then complaining that your accommodations are sub-standard...I mean, yeah they cater to the red-neck, overstuffed, polyester and sweatpants set too...but you have to choose to pay a little extra and get a little more...I've yet to see any of those people sitting VIP in any of the night clubs, eating at any of the better restaurants, gambling on any of the higher limit tables, or staying in the suite next to you...they're all stuffing their faces at the buffets on Fremont street, and buying obscene T-shirts 2 for $9.99 from street vendors...your Vegas vacation is what you make of it...but I guess that could be said about taking a trip anywhere...


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

GG, I've got to add a +1 to that.


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I think the thing is, Vegas has never made the claim that it was "classy" per the standards of wannabe noblemen or whatever...no I doubt the queen would ever go there 9and that's just fine by me)...it's a place for your average Joe (which is what most of us are...even if we like to pretend we arent) to just cut loose and enjoy a little good ol' fashioned American hedonism...if you decide on wednesday that you need a break, you can be out there Friday evening, dining on a 16 course dinner, throwing bones at the crap table next to some interesting women from Miami or wherever, getting down with a woman who's last name you'll never know, drinking overpriced champagne straight from the bottle on the same dance floor as celebrities...then wake up the next morning, recharge your batteries with a spa treatment, take in a quality art show, smoke a whole pack of ciggies in public without worrying about being relegated to some dank alley, shop your brains out at high end stores (while drinking), go out at night and do it all over again...and you're back in time for work monday morning...
> 
> That's the thing about Vegas...it isnt suppoesd to be a replacement fot trips to Europe or the tropics or wherever...it's meant as a little somehting to hold you over between those trips...and it offers all the luxury you could possibly want, you just have to be willing to pay for it...you can't be clutching your purse-strings like a miser, then complaining that your accommodations are sub-standard...I mean, yeah they cater to the red-neck, overstuffed, polyester and sweatpants set too...but you have to choose to pay a little extra and get a little more...I've yet to see any of those people sitting VIP in any of the night clubs, eating at any of the better restaurants, gambling on any of the higher limit tables, or staying in the suite next to you...they're all stuffing their faces at the buffets on Fremont street, and buying obscene T-shirts 2 for $9.99 from street vendors...your Vegas vacation is what you make of it...but I guess that could be said about taking a trip anywhere...


In all seriousness, thank you for your perspective. I think after a certain number of posts we all reveal what kind of person we are, and what constitutes the kind of scene we seek. Of course, Vegas is big fun to those who share your tastes. Mine are different, and I'm glad we both have the chance to opine here. I would only hope that differences of opinion could be encountered on this forum without being tagged as "lame", which is beneath us all no matter what we consider to be an enjoyable experience.

Peter


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who provided suggestions, your input is much appreciated. 

It looks like the Four Seasons is the way to go. Clean, quiet and no casino! It looks like weekday rates are relatively cheap as well. 

I've read that there are smaller, higher end hotels and casinos off the strip that cater to those who don't want the double barrel shotgun blast of Vegas glitz and gaudiness. I haven't found any information on them on the web so I can only assume that they are no more, or that they don't wish to advertise. Anyways, thanks again for the recommendations.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> I'll second this recommendation!


I agree.


----------

